

Ask HN: How many of you are an X who happens to program as your day job? - the_cat_kittles

like the actor who is a waiter as a day job, the musician who is a bartender as a day job etc. Inspired by pg's high school graduation speech essay.
======
toomuchcoffee
Going by their their output, it would seem that a fair amount of "programmers"
just happen to have gotten sucked into this programming thing, some way or
another.

~~~
the_cat_kittles
I guess I was looking for people who don't identify with programming, and its
just some job they happen to do in order to support their real passion as an
X. Not sure if thats what you meant.

